# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Obama değil Biden seçildi!

## bozok

*Obama değil Biden seçildi!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 06/11/2008* 



Bundan iki yıl kadar önce, İngiltere’de yapılan uluslararası bir toplantıda, bir İngiliz işadamı, bir Türk işadamına şöyle dedi: 

*“Obama diye çok zeki bir kişi bulduk. Siyah! ABD Başkanı yapacağız.”* 

İlk bakışta *“ABD’nin başkanlarını İngiliz işadamları mı belirliyor?”* sorusu aklınıza gelmiştir. Fakat ABD-İngiltere sermayesinin iç içe geçmiş olduğunu düşünürsek, ABD Başkanı’nı belirleme konusunda etkin olabilecekleri fikri pek yabana atılamaz. 
Nitekim, Obama başkan seçtirilmiştir. 

Obama seçimi kazandıktan sonra *“Amerika’nın hala her şeyin mümkün olduğu bir ülke olduğundan, kurucularımızın rüyasının günümüzde hala canlı olduğundan hala şüphesi olan, demokrasinin gücünü hala sorgulayan birileri varsa, bu gece size cevaptır!”* dedi ama bu söze kendisi de inanmıyordur. 

*üünkü o, önce atandı, sonra seçildi!*


* * * 


Mahir Kaynak, kriz ile ABD’nin küresel sermayeyi tasfiye ettiğini söylüyor ama ben bundan pek emin değilim. En azından hangi şirket tasfiye edilmiş, hangileri ayakta, tasfiye edilenler paraları nerelere kaçırdı gibi sorulara cevap vermeden küresel sermayenin tasfiye edildiğini söylemek mümkün değil. 

Yoksa, bir İngiliz işadamı iki sene öncesinden Obama adlı bir kişinin ABD Başkanı seçileceğini nereden bilebilirdi? 


* * * 


Obama siyahtır, Afrika kökenlidir, ailesinde Müslüman olanlar vardır. Buna rağmen niçin başkan seçilmiştir? üünkü Amerikan devletini yönetenler, işgalle, saldırı ile bir yere varamadıklarını, aksine kaybettiklerini gördü. Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika projesini daha da genişleterek, bütün İslam dünyasına ve bu arada bütün Afrika’ya yaymak şimdi daha kolay olacak! Kenyalıların Obama başkan seçilsin diye dua etmelerinden de anlaşılan o ki Afrika, Obama’yı bağrına basacak! 

Yine İranlıların O-ba-ma hecelerini* “O bizden biri”* diye tercüme ederek, adamı Mehdi ilan etmeleri de önemli! Böyle bir iklimde başkan seçilen Obama’nın, Bush gibi kaba saba hatalar yapmayacağını, İslam dünyasında etkili olabileceğini görmek gerek. 

Bütün dünya, Obama’ya kredi açmıştır. *ABD’nin geleceği* bu kredinin nasıl kullanılacağını bağlıdır. 


* * * 


Diğer taraftan, Obama’nın yanına Başkan Yardımcısı olarak konulan *Joseph Biden*, *Amerikan derin devletinin asıl başkanıdır.* Tıpkı şu anda *Dick Cheney’*nin asıl başkan olması gibi! 

Biden, *“Türkiye’nin etrafını ateş çemberine çeviririz”* sözünün sahibidir. 20 yıl önce söylenen bu sözün gereği bugün yerine getirilmiş durumdadır! 

Obama’nın Ermeni tezlerini desteklemesi, Türk askerinin Kıbrıs’tan çekilmesini istemesinin ardında Joseph Biden vardır. 

Joseph Biden, bu tavırları koyarken, yurtdışına gönderilecek büyükelçileri Dış İlişkiler Komitesi’nde sorgulayan, Ankara büyükelçi adaylarına özel bir önem veren bir görevdeydi zaten. 

Ayrıca Biden, 1991’de Kıbrıs’a BM Barış Gücü yerine 70 bin Amerikan askerinin yerleştirilmesini istemişti! 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, yeni başkanın seçim kampanyası sırasında Türkiye hakkında söylediği sözlerin seçim kampanyasında kalması gerektiğini ifade etti, ama bu defa öyle olmayacak. üünkü politikaların ardında Amerikan derin devleti var. 

*üzetle, Obama vitrindeki adamdır, asıl başkan Joseph Biden’dir.* 



...

----------


## bozok

*Joseph Biden'in Türkiye projesi!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/11/2008* 



ABD Başkan Yardımcısı Joseph Biden 2003 yılında Irak işgali öncesinde Amerikan televizyonlarında konuşmuş ve* “Ben Kuzey Irak’a daha önce gitmiştim. Kürtler zaten orada bağımsız bir devlet kurmuşlar. Saddam’dan sonra ya Irak’ta kurulacak bağımsız bir devletin parçası olacaklarını veya Bağdat yönetimine zayıf şekilde bağlı bir federe devlet olacaklarını düşünüyorlar. Türkler, bu fikirden hoşlanmıyor. Türkler 40 bin askerlik gücü Kuzey Irak’a, hem de Kürtler ile Saddam kuvvetleri arasındaki yeşil hatta kadar sokmaktan bahsediyor. Bu da durumu karıştırıyor”* demişti. Yani Türk askerinin Irak’a ciddi bir güçle girmesine tavır koyan Amerikalılardan biri Joseph Biden idi. 

* * * 

Ankara’ya atanacak Amerikan büyükelçilerini zorlu bir sınavdan geçirmesiyle de tanınan Joseph Biden’in birinci önceliği, İsrail’in güvenliğidir. 

Dolayısıyla Biden’in *“İran, Suriye ve Türkiye dahil olmak üzere, komşu ülkelerin desteği olmadan Irak’ta sürdürülebilir bir barış olamaz”* demesine aldanmak gaflettir! 

üünkü Biden, bir taraftan ABD’nin Irak’tan çekilmesini savunurken diğer taraftan, *“Eğer Irak’ı geride bir kaos bırakarak terk edersek, bölgesel bir savaş çıkacak ve bu, bizi nesiller boyunca içine alacak. Böyle bir savaş Suudilerin, İranlıların, Türklerin Irak’a girmesine yol açacak”* diyor! 

Ve Türklere nasıl bir yol takip etmeleri gerektiğini söylüyor: 

*“Irak’ın paramparça olması durumunda Kürtler bağımsız devlet kuracaktır. Türkiye’nin ihtiyacı olduğu en son şey, Kürtlerin, artık parçası oldukları bir ülkenin bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle bağımsızlık ilan etmesi. Türkler de bunun farkında. Türkiye için birleşik bir Irak içinde yarı özerk bir Kürt bölgesinin olması, ‘bağımsız’ bir Kürt devletinin ortaya çıkmasından çok daha iyidir.”* 

*şimdilerde Barzani’nin Türkiye’deki Kürtlere çağrı yaparak DTP’ye değil AKP’ye oy vermelerini istemesinin ardında işte bu plan yatıyor.* 

Türkiye’ye Barzani devletini tanıtmak! 

* * * 

Esasen Wilson prensipleri, Türkiye topraklarında biri Ermenistan diğeri Kürdistan olarak iki devlet daha kurulmasını öngörüyor, bu görüş, Sevr’de imza altına alınıyordu! 

Yine Almanya başbakanlarından *Helmudt Schmidt*, 5 Ekim 2000’de *Die Zeit* gazetesinde yayınlanan yazısında* “Lozan’da bir Kürt devletinin kurulmamış olması, büyük hatadır”* diyordu. 18 yıl Almanya Dışişleri Bakanlığı yapmış olan *Hans-Dietrich Genscher* ise Türkiye için bir* “Yugoslavya modeli”* öngördüğünü bildirmekteydi!
*The Guardian Gazetesi* de 11 Eylül saldırısıyla ilgili yorumunda *“ABD’de gerçekleştirilen terör olayı 11 Eylül 1683’teki Viyana yenilgisinin Müslümanlar tarafından alınan intikamdır”* diyerek Batı kamuoyunu, Müslümanları topyekun düşman olarak görmeye alıştırıyordu!

* * * 


Demek ki Obama’nın seçilmesinin Türkiye açısından olumlu bir yönü yoktur. Obama, ABD’nin dünya kamuoyunda bozulan imajını düzeltmek için üretilen projenin parçasıdır. *Amerikan planları aynen devam edecektir.* 

Burada mesele, Türkiye’nin kendi* milli projesi* olup olmadığıdır. 

*Sizin projeniz yoksa, başkalarının projesini tartışırsınız.* 





...

----------


## bozok

*TEHLİKENİN YüZLERİ*  

 
*Joseph Robinette "Joe" Biden* 



 
*Jr. Rahm Israel Emanuel*  

*İşTE BUNLAR !!*  
*üNüMüZDEKİ BİR KAü YIL BOYUNCA BAşIMIZA GELEBİLECEK FELAKETLERİN GüRüNüR KARAR ALICILARI ..... TANIYALIM ....ARAşTIRALIM....* 
*TANRI TüRK ULUSUNU KORUSUN !* 
*22 Kasım 2008 / menkibeler.blogspot.com*

----------

